# Thru hull screws



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I love weird previous owner stories. You got any pictures?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

No pics. Justquestions. Lol


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Sounds like they ran a drywall screw through the hull. I'd remove it, clean up the hole, and then do the repair. It will eventually rust out if it hasn't already. I am by no means a fiberglass repair expert, this is just what I would do if it were my hull.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Totally agree. Sticking point is keel gard. Not ready to open that can of worms.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What the is a keel guard?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you remove it what is your plan - move it by an inch?

If you don't want to remove the guard and it is not leaking then why not leave it as is?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Unless you know how the screw was installed, I would have to assume it was not sealed properly. It's gonna rust...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

State fish rob said:


> I am wondering should I back it out and fill the void with some sort of epoxy with syringe


YES! ^^^

Don't worry about drilling it out to remove the rust. Blow out the hole with an airhose. Do the 2 part epoxy trick with a syringe. The remaining rust dust remnants would hurt anything. The rough threads in the glass will lock the epoxy in. Use a small dow to plug the end of the hole up until the epoxy kicks and gets hard. Next, go to HD or Lowes and get some of that Rustoleum Appliance tough-up epoxy paint in one of those bottles the size of a fingernail polish bottle. Depending on your hull gelcoat color, get the White or Bisquit. Also by a pak of small disposible touch-up paint brushes in the craft section of Walmart or any hobby store (can get a pak of them for 99 cents). Bring it home and mix some of the paint (about 4-5 drops) with the same amount of 2 part epoxy in a water bottle cap. Mix it good with a toothpick or one of the paint brush and then use the small brush to dab some over the epoxy filled hole. Let it dry for an hour and apply a second coat of the paint epoxy mixture. Let that cure another hour.

Next, Cut some 2 x 4's to make braces, since your going to glue the keel guard back in place and find a way to brace everything up so no buldging happens while braced. Ok then, remove the bracing. Go to your local marine store and pick up a small hand squeeze type tube of white 5200. Squirt a fair amount of the 5200 in the delaminated part of the keel guard and into the screw hole. Put as much as you think would just barely squeeze out the sides that needed glueing back onto the hull, once braced. So squeeze the 5200 in, brace it up, wipe off the excess 5200 with a rag and let the whole thing cure for at least a day, if not several days if you are not in a hurry.

That should do it.

BTW, we have a section here on microskiff that is called "*Boat Yard Basics*." Any future questions like this should be posted there. 

Ted


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Much appreciated thank you


----------

